# Mostly Multifloral



## ehanes7612 (Feb 3, 2016)

Since giving up on my greenhouse (where I grew pretty much anything I could get my hands on)..I sold off 99% of all of that and converted over to multiflorals ..mostly concentrating on dark forms. Most of this is what I acquired over the past 10 months. I grow under a 1000 watt halide about 6 feet separation, water every two days. (I dont supplement humidity). I fertilize in spurts in which I dose with heavy K lite for two weeks and then water only for a month. I have no reason to do this other than experimentation and that its my nature to forget to buy fertilizer. All of the compot seedlings are from Orchid Inn as well as some choice plants. All of the flasks except one are doing really well (I lost that entire flask). Most of the rest from Thanh (Springwater) and Dale (Austin Creek) and some random others. I originally was selling off my collection because I was moving to Portland to take the prereqs for Astrophysics grad school...but since then I was admitted into Univ Washington. So I have about three more years in which I can keep this collection (the program is about two years). We will see what happens in three years, if I get into grad school. I would definitely like to keep the flasks I got from Sam..something special about growing plants from that size to maturity.

Here is a shot of my collection 4.5 x 6 feet






Here is the list:

deflasked seedlings (some in compots, some individually)

roth Giant Wings x XHot ( 6 months old ..growing well)
roth Giant Wings x Can Club ( just got these last week but every single one of them are doing great)
roth Tiger March x New Horizon ( 4 months ..these didnt start well, but are coming around)
roth New Horizon x Raptor (two years old and most of them are about three to four inches across, two are 5 inches across)
roth Giant Wings Jr x XHot (6 months ..growing well)
Lady Roth Lady Isabel Jumbo x roth New Horizon ( two years old, growing well, some are starting to take off, one is 7 inches)
Shin Yi Williams Dark Choc x sanderianum Lady in Red ( 6 months old ..These are the most impressive. weeds for mutliflorals, one is six inches, most are four inches)
PEOY sand Lady in Red x roth New Horizon (6 months old and growing really well, surprising for a PEOY..most are 3 to four inches)
Yang Ji Hawk sand Lady in Red x anitum Ace (these were stumped for six months but some finally started growing)
Hsinying Anita Lady Isabel x anitum Ace (two years old and most are solid fat leaved seedlings)

species

gigantifolium NBS 
parishii x sib Red Long Twister x Jeannie BS
Kolopakingii v Katheriae medium
stonei 3 growth BS still in sheath


Hybrids

from Orchid Inn

Bel Royal BS
Hisaes Royal Duck BS
St Swithin NBS
Yang Ji Hawk BS
Wossner Black Wings BS
Johanna Burkhardt BS

From other sources

Blooming Size
2 x Hsinying Lady Duck x roth New Horizon (3 growth)
2 x Michael Koopowitz (phil Hilo Twister x sand bear)
2 x RainGreens Grande 
Angel Hair x Paul Parks
2 x Yellow Tiger x Michael Koop (2 growth)
Dolgoldie (3 growth)
Gloria Naugle (3 growth)
Booth's St adductum (3 Growth)
ShinYi Pride x adductum (3 growth)
Hung Sheng Eagle


Near Blooming Size
5 x Wossner Black Wings
2 x Lady roth x anitum
2 x Hsinying Franz x anitum
5 x Hsinying Anita x roth
3 x Wossner Black Wings x roth
Hsinying Lady Duck x roth
Hung Sheng Eagle



Smaller seedlings (Not quite NBS)
4 x Johanna Burkhardt x roth 
3 x Johannna Burkhardt x Shin Yi Edward

Phrags
2 x Fox Valley Fireball BS in sheath, one definitely budding
Kovachii 3 growth
a compot of La Vingtaine
a compot of Beaumont
a large seedling of Vampire Slayer
a couple Jason Fischers
a large seedling of Waunakee Sunset x Waunakee Wonder


----------



## troy (Feb 4, 2016)

Excellent collection, I see you have downsized considerably, to make room for all yur roths and roth hybrids mostly, I'll take yur shin yi pride x adductum lol. They all look very healthy


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 4, 2016)

So much green! They look great (and my Vingtaine seedlings from you are also looking great)!

David


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2016)

I'll take the 3 growth Pk.


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2016)

Looking good! I like the dark form multis too...my JB aka WBW flask is growing like weeds.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 4, 2016)

Beautiful collection! I think we have similar taste in multis.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 4, 2016)

An exceptional collection!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow, nice collection Ed. Will be something when you get these to bloom and look forward to the photo's. Congrat's on the U of Wash admission too.


----------



## Heather (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice downsizing!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 4, 2016)

Beautiful plants...


----------



## Marco (Feb 5, 2016)

Fantastic collection. You have a good palate for the multis.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 21, 2016)

Healthy plants!


----------



## abax (Feb 21, 2016)

Very, very nice Ed, but grad school will cost a lot more
than you have there. Prepare to be fleeced!


----------



## troy (Feb 22, 2016)

Grad school and universities here in ca. Tuition is going way up. Total extortion!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 22, 2016)

i wouldn't go to grad school unless they gave me a full stipend


----------

